# negative views on getting a dog



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, Im sorry to have to say this on here but I am getting so fed up of people around me being so very negative about our family getting a puppy. All I get back from folk is .... oooo they are tying, what will you do when you go on holiday.... its getting me down. 

I cant wait to have a new addition, I know its gonna be hard work at times but its the joy dogs bring.

Has anyone else had this?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A couple of my frinds who work with reque centers deliberetly poimt out all the bad thungs about owning a dog or a particular breed. and if after all the negative things they still want the dong. they know its the right home.

the problem is people dont think. they see a cute puppy and thunk they can just put it away like a toy when they are bored. why do you think so many dogs are on gumtree and preloved. they forget its not juat buying the dog. youv got insurance, food, vet bills, kennels, dog walkers, if you do happen to get a dog who destroise thungs you need to thing about the cost of repairs or replacements, you do need to make time for them but as well as getting them to fit round your life. 

so think of it as a posotive you arent doing this on a whim you because you know what work is invalved. im sure we have a couple of people on here who at one time or another were close the throwing in the towle as they underestamated what was invalved. 

so just prove to them all how much this pup will enrich you life. they will fall in love too.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We had lots of support from most people except my mother in law who still keeps on - moaning when he goes up to say hello to her, vocally saying yuck, and for some bizarre reason keeping on about where I will put Xmas tree !!!! Apparently it seems in her world you can't have a dog & a tree ! As with all things in life - some people have odd views .....ignore & enjoy your puppy  

Dexter has been one of the best decisions that we have made as a family. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Love the name Dexter.... its ace
My puppy is a golden/blonde colouring, an F2 cockapoo.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

All I can say is ignore, ignore, ignore. You are an adult making an informed and well researched decision to get a dog. Only you know how well a dog will fit your family and life. People with dogs do go on holiday, you just have to make arrangements for pooch, no big deal.
It's really common for people to put their two pennies worth in when they hear you are getting a dog, I had it too and most, people I know with dogs have also encountered it.

Someone will have something negative to say about every aspect of it, breed, toilet training,nholidays, vet bills oh it's a long list, many of these people do not actually have nor had a dog so best to put your ear plugs in and smile and thank them for their help.......then go do what you feel is best. It's easier than arguing your corner 

Good luck!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

These people have clearly never experienced the pure love and joy of owning a dog....I have had Betty for exactly one year....I also rec'd lots of negative comments before getting her but I can honestly say there has not been one second that I have regretted getting her...yes she has changed the way I live my life but only in a good way xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I got the same, saying what a tie it would be, walking in all weathers regardless of whether I wanted to go out or not.

But I thought it all through, listened to their negative concerns and decided that I really didn't mind walking out in all weathers. It also dawned on me over one particular conversation that I have actually given all my pets of the years 110% and I couldn't see why I wouldn't do the same for a dog.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi yes I am getting a second puppy in a few weeks and my mum said something similar today. I get annoyed with her as I enjoy spending time with my dogs and I don't really bother about holidays or a social life. I enjoy all things dog. God I must sound so boring. LOL


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I totally agree with everyone else though I do have to say I am guilty of trying to put my brother off from getting his Patterdale! He rang to tell me he had been offered a 5 week old Patterdale as the mother had died, the owners were going to "bury" them at two weeks and so a girl he knew said she would take them all on! She was absolutely shattered and by five weeks was trying to find new owners as they needed feeding every couple of hours day and night and she just couldn't cope any longer. I wasn't worried about his commitment to the day and night feeding but I know that he works full-time, has the attention span of a guppy (this statement is probably doing a disservice to a guppy), likes to go away a lot and socialise even more!! He did a brilliant job with Ted (Patterdale) and brought him up to be a strong and very healthy dog but luckily for Ted my brother has a girlfriend with whom he doesn't live but who does love Ted so when he wants to do his fishing, shooting, socialising etc she has Ted for him! He did try to persuade Madeleine (my daughter who is the softest person ever) that she should have Ted for him when he was "busy" and between us we did go and puppy/dogsit a lot until I eventually put my foot down and said we had enough with Beau and Pixie and that as Ted was his dog he needed to take responsibility for him! I would never normally tell anyone they shouldn't have a dog as the majority of people think it through properly and if you have the time, energy and money to do so then as Karen has said smile sweetly, nod in agreement, thank them for their help and go on your own merry way and do exactly WHAT YOU WANT TO DO


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with Colin and when I now mention about getting a second, most people are very surprised and give negative comments like 'it's going to be very expensive to leave two if you want to go away'. But when you consider how much love and joy they give you on a daily basis, for hopefully a good many years, the cost just doesn't come into it. Yes, they can be a tie, but so are children, and I don't begrudge it at all! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

People like to have opinions on everything .. we are all human and are all the same lol .. but owning a dog is a personal choice and yes they are a commitment and need love, care etc .. but the love and enjoyment you get back is wonderful .. not everyone likes dogs, like not everyone likes cats or kids .. so it really is a personal thing  

I am personally think dogs bring so much to a family, couples or an individuals life, but just like anything in life, you get out of it what you put in  enjoy your puppy and life with a cockapoo xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

A lot of my friends aren't doggy people and they probably think I'm mad juggling work, family and the rest around my dogs. All I can say is they are missing out! I have met a lot of new nice people through my own dogs who share my devotion to their own pets!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awwww thank you so much everyone, these responses have made me feel so much better knowing Im not the only one who experiences the negativity..... i can't wait for our new addition


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

That is why I come on here so much, lol!!!! 

Alot of my friends and even my parents have been so vocal in saying we are "crazy, mad, stupid," for getting a puppy. Quite hurtful comments in fact...one was "You do realise your house is going to absolutely stink"

But I know I've done my research, I know this is right for our family, I know it is going to be very hard at first, so I also know that they can bog off and mind their own business!


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> We had lots of support from most people except my mother in law who still keeps on - moaning when he goes up to say hello to her, vocally saying yuck, and for some bizarre reason keeping on about where I will put Xmas tree !!!! Apparently it seems in her world you can't have a dog & a tree ! As with all things in life - some people have odd views .....ignore & enjoy your puppy
> 
> Dexter has been one of the best decisions that we have made as a family.
> 
> ...


Dont let the mother -in - law in  My mother-in-law wont visit at all now because of the dogs - heaven sheer heaven. I told her that if i had known that i would have got one 38 years ago when we got married - she didnt smile wonder why! Apart from that we get on very well


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

My son wanted a puppy last August and I must admit we tried to put him off by telling him the dog would need walking, feeding etc and if we went to the seaside he would not be able to go in the arcades with him he would have to wait outside. Anyway he still kept asking and we said we would think about it. This year however was a bad start for us my husband lost his job and then his father passed away really suddenly and we just seemed to hit one bad patch after another. My son was really upset and then we had to have his budgie put to sleep which again was terrible. So the next day we rang about some cockapoos for sale and went to have a look. We now have a terrific puppy who we adore and is the best thing that as happened to us this year. We wouldn't swap him for a million pound and can't wait to walk him. He makes us all smile. 
So after all the negative we definately have a positive great little much loved puppy.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Minnie, that is such a wonderful story and I can feel how much your new addition means to you and your family. It is annoying when people are so negative about getting a dog/puppy but like many have said in response it is none of their business and about what my family want. We have had a dog in the past and know how much joy they bring, albeit hard work initially and a big change to routine etc but so worth it. I can't wait. I must be honest and say that I haven't even told some people as I already know what they are going to react like..... its sad that I can't share my excitement but heyho. So happy to read these responses.... big smiles now from me ))) thanks again


----------



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

Unless the other people live with you, I would not worry about what other people say. But make sure you know what you are getting into. I am getting one later this year and I've been reading training books, asking around and just preparing in general. I know that I will have to pay for doggy daycare often and already calculated how much that costs. I'm also researching insurance because vet bills are expensive. I'm also saving up my leave days at work so that I can stay home for a week after I get the puppy. For something big like getting a puppy I would not recommend "just get it". Think about it and make sure it fits into your life and if it's worth all the time and money you will have to spend on it.

A dog is not a baby but people who don't love dogs don't understand why it's so worth it the same way a non-parent will never understand the love someone has for their child. I've never had a child but I know how much I loved all my dogs growing up.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

My wife and I have had Lucia for five months now and cannot imagine life without her

We often laugh and ask who rescued who?

Yes it is a big commitment not to be entered into without serious consideration but those few cherished things in life worth having seldom come easy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Some lovely stories,they made me smile .....P.S Lisa where are you going to put your tree :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

The thing that really really REALLY gets me mad is when people say to me 'he's only a dog'      
People see the time and effort (and money) we put into making sure Vincent is a happy and healthy dog they think we're mad. Yesterday I was trying to figure out with work working form home one day a week so my boyfriend can pick up an extra shift at work, and someone in the office said 'He's only a dog, he can be left on his own for 10 hour' I honestly blew the roof!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I work a couple of nights so dogs on my bed when I'm sleeping during the day, I've had 2 study days recently and my hubby has taken annual leave so they aren't left...... Even if they are "only dogs" xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I work a couple of nights so dogs on my bed when I'm sleeping during the day, I've had 2 study days recently and my hubby has taken annual leave so they aren't left...... Even if they are "only dogs" xx


We'll figure something out, whether it's me working from home, doggy sitter or me bringing him into the office!

I just had some smarmy comments from someone in the office, they overheard me talking to my boyfriend on the phone about Vincents birthday. Apparently making a cake for a dogs birthday is stupid and unecessary (and so is booking the day off work to have a whole day together) and then followed a rant about how people treat dogs like people when they shouldn't. Blood boiling............


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You'll sort it me dear, maybe taking him to the office they"ll realise why he"s such a major part of your family. It"s another case other people need to keep their unwanted opinions to themselves x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Ruth! i so know what you mean!! at Christmas time, we told the in-laws that if they wanted us to come for more than 4 or so hours that we would need to bring our dog with us...my siste in laws, who both have dogs...said "how old is Lady?" so I replied she is a year old. they then said. " well at a year old they should be able to stay in their crate for 12 hours".....12 hours!!!! ARE YOU CRAZY!!! 
They have 2 golden retrievers, and the other has a huskey...I don't think the Huskey even gets to go out for long walks...and they definetly dont take him to play with other dogs. Makes me nuts.


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

well all aside it is alot of work my four year olds are my first dogs yes they need attention grooming etc but I will say having been a cat owner for forty years and now having dogs my kids(dogs) are worth it. Having a dog has many rewards, I really love these two and I am sure you will also. Follow your heart and go with that its your pet your choice and no one can say anything about it. As for holidays mine are babysat by my adult kids. friends or family is a good way to have them watched you know they will be well treated.


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

My mum was quite negative about us getting a puppy and her first reaction was 'no your not!' even though I haven't lived at home for the past 13 years and I am 31!. I bit my tongue whilst thinking it has nothing to do with her.

She kept saying about where it would go when we were at work, how many walks it needs. She had the attitude that no-one who works should have a dog. I disagree. We did lots of research into puppies and cockapoos and talked to friends who had puppies so we knew it would be hard work and what it involved.

I am so glad we didn't listen to my mum, I absolutely love Pixel and love having a dog (even if she can be a right pain in the bum from time to time) It is hard work at times but so worth it. She has really enhanced our lives and we couldn't love her more.

My advice, ignore these negative comments but make sure you do your reasearch so you know what you are letting yourself in for and decide if you are willing to do it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cleo said:


> My mum was quite negative about us getting a puppy and her first reaction was 'no your not!' even though I haven't lived at home for the past 13 years and I am 31!. I bit my tongue whilst thinking it has nothing to do with her.
> 
> She kept saying about where it would go when we were at work, how many walks it needs. She had the attitude that no-one who works should have a dog. I disagree. We did lots of research into puppies and cockapoos and talked to friends who had puppies so we knew it would be hard work and what it involved.
> 
> ...



Oh this was so similar to me! then I brought home ( to my mom's house...where I haven't lived in almost 10 years) the puppy at Christmas....my mum was having a nap in the chair...and lady jumped up and curled ontop of her and fell asleep...my mom has had her heart stolen ever since...refers to Lady as her dog...and wants to get one of her own in a few years.
Lady melts hearts!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

aww so cute.... im just not saying anything to those that will annoy me..... i cant wait and neither can my kids, 3-4 weeks and counting hehe


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Can never understand it when people say "you won't be able to go away". I don't want to go away and if I did my dogs would be looked after by someone capeable of doing so. One thing I learnt in a previous life was everyone is an expert on your situation, how you should run your life and how they have experience of everthing. Funny thing is most of them are just sad and insecure so have to boost their egos by having a go! They are probably just jealous because their circumstances don't allow for a dog or they are affraid of commitment (and we have all met some of those!)


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sue, its funny i mentioned about getting a pup to my dad today and that was the first thing he said.. "what about if you go on holiday"!!! Arrrgh drives me insane.......


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tracey it is all personal choice .. but worth the commitment for the cuddles .. just say to your dad, dont worry dad I will let you look after my puppy when I go away


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There are plenty of options when you go away, friends, kennels, dog sitters you find what suites you, there are a couple of people on here who offer the service of looking after your poo you could maybe arrange to do a doggie swap and help someone out on here. Just got back from a week in Turkey and dogs have been to a guys who looks after the dogs in his home .Was up and ready for my babies coming home this morning xx


----------

